

37 Signals Gets VC Boost... Again - gdltec
http://ontechies.com/2011/04/01/37-signals-gets-vc-boost-again/

======
fm-admin
This has got to be a joke. There should be an April 1 Firefox plugin or
something.

@DHH was just interviewed on Mixergy saying they wouldn't take any VC and, if
they were to do it again, they'd even have turned down the Bezos investment.

Here's the interview: (runs over an hour) [http://mixergy.com/david-
heinemeier-hansson-37signals-interv...](http://mixergy.com/david-heinemeier-
hansson-37signals-intervie/)

~~~
gdltec
<http://twitter.com/#!/jasonfried/status/53889178907312128>

------
absconditus
In case it is not obvious, this is a joke.

